# Bike Hotel mit geführten Touren in der Vulkaneifel?



## DerBergschreck (8. Juni 2010)

Möchte im Sommer gerne in der Vulkaneifel ein paar geführte Touren in der Gruppe fahren. Habe schon nach passenden Bike-Hotels mit geführten Touren gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2010)

schau mal hier:

http://www.eifelonbike.de/

oder da:

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1232&ssid=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Juni 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.eifelonbike.de/
> 
> ...



Hmm, Keine *konkreten* Angebote, keine Preise. Hört sich so an, als wenn die befürchten, dass sowieso nicht genug Leute für eine ausreichend grosse Gruppe zusammen kommen...


----------



## markusbee (12. Juni 2010)

hi...

bin zwar trailscout von der moseleifel (auch schön), aber gebe gerne einen tip
schau mal bei den kollegen aus gillenfeld
http://www.villa-maare.de/
rein
das sind zwar ferienwohnungen - die bieten aber auch packages an
sind  dimb trailscouts und haben spaß am mtb
sollte was zu stande kommen - grüße die jungs von markus aus wittlich
open trails 
markus

ps
noch ein hinweis für mein revier, das sich mit der vulkaneifel überschneidet
eifelbike.de


----------



## VulkanBike (24. Juni 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Hmm, Keine *konkreten* Angebote, keine Preise. Hört sich so an, als wenn die befürchten, dass sowieso nicht genug Leute für eine ausreichend grosse Gruppe zusammen kommen...



Nutz doch einfach das Kontaktformular und du bekommst Vorschläge für Unterkünfte inkl. Preise. Die hängen doch immer mit der Art der Unterkunft, Zimmer, Saison und Aufenthaltstagen zusammen. Klar kann man auch schreiben "...ab 19.99 Euro", aber das damit hast Du auch kein *konkretes Angebot*. Kannst ja schreiben was Du ausgeben willst. Einfach mal nachfragen kostet nix!


----------



## GregMcEifel (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bergschreck,

schau mal auf meiner Webseite www.vulkan-mtb.de. Meine Touren gehen immer ab Ulmen mitten in der Vulkaneifel los. Hier können wir sowohl Richtung Maare starten, den Nürburgring erschließen oder Richtung Mosel starten. Halt *MTB Eifel* pur !

Habe einige Touren angeschlagen mit unterschiedlichen Niveaus. Was schwebt euch denn vor? Habe vor kurzen mit großen Gruppe eine 70 km Eifelrundfahrt gemacht. Da sind fast alle Maare drin, Lieserpfad und Aussichtsplattform Vulcano mit tollen Blick über die Eifel. 

Als Unterkunft kann ich euch eine günstige Pension für 25,-- EUR inklusive Frühstück empfehlen. Sollte es eine große Gruppe sein, kann ich euch auch ein Hotel empfehlen.

Beste Grüße aus der EIFEL

Gregor

*www.vulkan-mtb.de*
Mail: [email protected]


----------

